# karma



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

my karma sucks.... and a few of you deserve something nice soooooo well you know the routine..... one is enroute, one is planned (need to acquire some decent sticks to send), have an idea for a 3rd who will it be hmmmmmm


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I like your positive approach to turning your karma around. Looking forward to seeing the carnage.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Who will it be....where will it end?

BOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess I'd better go put some more sandbags around the mailbox...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Strickland said:


> I guess I'd better go put some more sandbags around the mailbox...


i cant really count yours as a bomb on the way.... however the sandbags might be a good idea


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

0310 2640 0000 9598 476?

this is a tag-a-long bomb hehehehehehe


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Sticks have been purchased.... targets acquired.... as soon as UPS drops them to me my little bombs go out


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

kapathy said:


> my karma sucks.... and a few of you deserve something nice soooooo well you know the routine..... one is enroute, one is planned (need to acquire some decent sticks to send), have an idea for a 3rd who will it be hmmmmmm





Mayne Street said:


> I like your positive approach to turning your karma around. Looking forward to seeing the carnage.












"Bomb good people and good things happen." Earl Hickey


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm, interesting sort facility its at right now... lol. This should be fun to watch! Lol


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

:behindsofa:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that I might just do away with my mailbox all together...just in case "it" ever happens to me. Maybe just a big, reinforced hole in the ground (you know cinder blocks, dirt, bricks....have the mailman just drop anything that looks "suspicious" into it and I will fish it out.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

eep:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> eep:


 LOL


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Hmmm, interesting sort facility its at right now... lol. This should be fun to watch! Lol


yeah my tag-a-long might not have been the wisest of targets


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice going Kevin! Heck, I'll give you an RG boost right now just because you are unleashing some sweet cigar bombs!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmm should be going out tomorrow morning (if ups would deliver my boxes already!!) so detonation should be by friday.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

kapathy said:


> hmmmm should be going out tomorrow morning (if ups would deliver my boxes already!!) so detonation should be by friday.


Very nice! I'm waiting on USPS to deliver some boxes to me as well.

Have fun with the bombing and enjoy watching that DC number online like a hawk just waiting for it to land! lol


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Very nice! I'm waiting on USPS to deliver some boxes to me as well.
> 
> Have fun with the bombing and enjoy watching that DC number online like a hawk just waiting for it to land! lol


nah i checked this morning it said out for delivery and im generally end of the day.... still i have no patience


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

After a long, cold winter, hibernating Puffers stir from their dens and turn to the first thing on their minds ... blowing up every other Puffer stirring from his/her den ...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhh the tag-a-long landed safely now if only ups would get here so i can stop adding to these other 2 boxes


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

0310 3490 0001 2022 2?6?

0310 3490 0001 2022 2?5?

bombs away


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Oops


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

damn.....not more incoming bombs..............


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhhh out for delivery... although one may be lost in the rubble damn my unfortunate (although humorously fortunate) timing


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

kapathy said:


> ahhhhh out for delivery... although one may be lost in the rubble damn my unfortunate (although humorously fortunate) timing












Need I say more.

(Man, that's coming out wierd)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i had no idea of what was going on honestly.... anyways thanks for what you do and i have a feeling it will be awhile till you get to those..... but a little rest never hurt any cigar


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Hmmm, interesting sort facility its at right now... lol. This should be fun to watch! Lol





FridayGt said:


> Very nice! I'm waiting on USPS to deliver some boxes to me as well.
> 
> Have fun with the bombing and enjoy watching that DC number online like a hawk just waiting for it to land! lol


Be thee the ramblings of a blissfully ignorant individual? Me thinks so! I got smacked down with a Karma bomb so hard, my poor faithful hound may never recover!

Something just didn't seem right about this package and my faithful companion investigated it loyally and without reserve...









All of a sudden, things went south quickly! The package started smoldering, I realized I didn't know who sent it! The dog could smell the doom brewing and dove on the package to save me!









Sadly, it was too late, and we were smacked down by a Karma bomb unlike any other!








Kevin, I had no idea. You completely caught me off guard! I was expecting a package today that was supposed to be my replacement coffee pot, imagine my confusion when I saw two boxes at the door! Thank you so much friend, this was just amazing! Now, without further ado...








Ok, now let's see how this Puff math works for everyone here... How cigars fit in a 6 cigar baggie? That's right, 8. If there was another centimeter of space to cram something else, I'm sure Kevin would have found it... lol

We have;
Padilla Artisan Habano Perfecto - I love Perfecto's, I've not had a Padilla and I've never had a Barberpole!!! Holy crap I'm excited!
MOW Ruination #2 - This will meet the bottom of my humi. I reviewed one once that didn't meet me so well. I smoked another later with significantly more rest and was blown away!
MFLB 1922 - This cigar is tied for the #2 spot amongst my favorites. DPG is a God and I haven't been fortunate enough until now to try this vitola!
Gurkha Empire Series V - I've not yet had this cigar and was oddly enough talking about Gurkha the other day. Are you stalking me? lol
AB Maxx - I've heard about this cigar multiple times. I even bid on some on more than one occasion, every time I was outbid and had never smoked it. Do you have the password to my devil site account? Creepy... lol
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 - This in all honesty has got to be the best bang for the buck cigar out there IMHO. Don't get it twisted, it's not a "cheap" smoke, it's as delicious as you could want, and was talking about it with the guy at my B&M yesterday while looking through his bargain bins for them, I found none! Hmmm....
Ave Maria - Such talk has flown around this site about this cigar here recently. Beautiful band, solid construction and an amazing smell coming out of a nice soft wrapper... rest in fear you yummy looking cigar... lol.
Camacho Triple Maduro - This smoke = Yum x3! I've had this once before, and immediately after smoking it I added Camacho to my list of favorite brands.

Dude, you devastated me, and on St. Patty's of all day's!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great bomb! Nice pics Jordan getting the little guy in on the fun. LOL at those fat puppy feet in the last pic.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kevin did an awesome job at bombing multiple people. I posted pics of your devastating bomb on my thread. I think you did a wonderful job brother. 

Jordan, enjoy the cigars, it's only fair since you just sent out some to Wilson for your contest! I DARE you to smoke the MOW Ruination #2 on an empty stomach. TRIPLE DOG DARE YOU (pun intended!)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Enjoy those for me .... well that few inches at the top of the bag was just wasted space


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

BMack said:


> Great bomb! Nice pics Jordan getting the little guy in on the fun. LOL at those fat puppy feet in the last pic.


He's not fat, he's just big boned! Lol



Batista30 said:


> Kevin did an awesome job at bombing multiple people. I posted pics of your devastating bomb on my thread. I think you did a wonderful job brother.
> 
> Jordan, enjoy the cigars, it's only fair since you just sent out some to Wilson for your contest! I DARE you to smoke the MOW Ruination #2 on an empty stomach. TRIPLE DOG DARE YOU (pun intended!)


Veeral, have you smoked the MOW #2 before? That is a HUGE cigar! Lol



kapathy said:


> Enjoy those for me .... well that few inches at the top of the bag was just wasted space


Kevin, I will enjoy the hell out of those cigars! Thank you so much. I've got to say, I don't think I've ever been torn before on whether or not to smoke or collect a cigar. That Padilla has me debating!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Kevin, I will enjoy the hell out of those cigars! Thank you so much. I've got to say, I don't think I've ever been torn before on whether or not to smoke or collect a cigar. That Padilla has me debating![/QUOTE]

Well thats the one i was waiting on so i came off the ups and straight to the usps so it could use some good rest.... i dont think its rare (if it is well then good for you) im glad i sent things youve been looking at and some good surprises. :smoke2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmmm my luck still sucks..... ill be out of town for a week plotting another attack


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, you have a new puppy that is actually a Bomb Sniffing Dog! Perfect for the shenaigans that go on around here. I think I need to teach my pooches how to detect them as well! Not sure they sell flack jackets in their doggies sizes though :biggrin:

Enjoy those awesome smokes!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i know its been awhile but someone better hide.....hint hint hint


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

pulled the trigger today....someones ...hmmmm who is the target? 

0311 0240 0001 9597 813? :twisted:


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

Duck and cover!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kapathy said:


> pulled the trigger today....someones ...hmmmm who is the target?
> 
> 0311 0240 0001 9597 813? :twisted:


uh oh...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a little confused. Thread started a couple months ago and picked up again now :help: But either way I'm definitely looking forward to seeing NEW destruction!!: cheer2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah i figured same idea so ill revive an old thread and catch someone by surprise....when i started the thread i wanted to be a little more routine and i just havent been able to.... idea is bigger than the budget


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhhhh love it when the package drops quickly


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i have 1 more planned and its gonna be doozy.... but im going to have to acquire the needed supplies first


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the idea of one thread Kevin. Since you didn't title it in regards to any specific time period, this thread can keep on giving and giving and giv.......


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah and im always in need of little good karma


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bomb good puffers and good things happen!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Bomb good puffers and good things happen!!!


so ive been told:new_all_coholic:


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

kapathy said:


> .... idea is bigger than the budget


 Good lord man, what are you building? :ask:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

at this point i think ill bomb less but with better smokes.... well see how it goes though i may rob a 7-11 tomorrow.... stranger things have happened


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

:music::music::music::music::music:

0310 2640 0000 9601 0143

it aint much but its all i got


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lol with all the bombs flying round here this one might actually land undetected


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> :music::music::music::music::music:
> 
> 0310 2640 0000 9601 0143
> 
> it aint much but its all i got


FIRE IN THE HOLE...... :target: :target: :target: :target:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

shhhh its a secret


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> FIRE IN THE HOLE...... :target: :target: :target: :target:


_I fell into to a burning ring of fire...._


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

my little firecracker wont leave that type of char i promise


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No bomb is too small! 

Great job bro!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

maybe i just want that cool bombing icon....off topic what the hell are those icon's the puffer fish and green dots?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

dang i thought i got it to the PO in time to arrive today but i failed.... unless the po just didnt update the tracking thta would be nice


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

twitch twitch twitch....2 more outgoing then its time to take a break and start building a stash again


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boom Boom! Very nice Kevin.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

0310 2640 0000 9601 131?

0310 2640 0000 9601 132?

someone better duck!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice indeed...maybe I want that icon too! I really have no idea how many I have sent...2 to Jenady, 1 to Ray, Sandeep, Shuckins, Smelvis...I know there are more....and more to come! :devil:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kevin how bad is your luck that you keep doing these karma bombs?

Anyway I am sure its bound to get better.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well a few car accidents in the past few months, got bit in the face by my dog today....really im just charlie brown in real life.......but this actually started because theres 1 thing i want that has eluded me so far in life


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

***a few car accidents that werent my fault. well i think my bombs should hit tomorrow and see if that helps me out any


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

at the rate your dropping karma has got to improve soon... hang in there!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah i really shouldnt even complain i get the pesky problems that are more a nuisance, but nonetheless bombing is fun, but i do need to break for a while


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

eeny meeny miney moe i sent out another bomb ya know


0310 2640 0000 9601 237?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm

9405 5036 9930 0166 8?3? ?0

and off to the po to send one i cant click and ship.......lalalalalalalalalalalala nothing to see folks


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

It's pretty well established that prosocial behavior has both positive psychological and physiological effects, so who knows, a couple of little bombs may be better for your heart than a bowl of cheerios! HHmmmm, I wonder if I can use that excuse to squeeze a little more cigar shopping past the accountant? "I'm only doing it for my health hunny!"


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Rackir said:


> It's pretty well established that prosocial behavior has both positive psychological and physiological effects, so who knows, a couple of little bombs may be better for your heart than a bowl of cheerios! HHmmmm, I wonder if I can use that excuse to squeeze a little more cigar shopping past the accountant? "I'm only doing it for my health hunny!"


i didnt understand about half those words so i would bet that confusing the accountant will work well :doh:


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i didnt understand about half those words so i would bet that confusing the accountant will work well :doh:


I wish, she's had 5 years of listening to my psychobabble develop, she can pretty well weed right through my BS now  .


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

0310 1230 0001 2887 7?9?

sooooo any guess's? one may or may not be retalitory, one might be because im not smart, or maybe its all random


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

kapathy said:


> 0310 1230 0001 2887 7?9?
> 
> sooooo any guess's? one may or may not be retalitory, one might be because im not smart, or maybe its all random


I have no idea my good sir. Im sure whoever it is will need a new mailbox soon.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

as i give myself a black eye getting something out of storage i wonder why i have such terrible luck


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhhh out for delivery on one and delivered for 2.....hehehehehehehe good times


----------

